# Delta Dust Collector worth $175?



## Waterboy12 (Nov 4, 2012)

Found this on Craigslist. Delta Dust collector, 2HP comes with everything pictured. Worth $175?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

If it runs and is in good shape....absolutely.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> If it runs and is in good shape....absolutely.


That was my thought.

Mark


----------



## Waterboy12 (Nov 4, 2012)

I just wanted to make sure. I haven't heard many things, good or bad about delta dust collectors. If all goes well I will pick it up at the end of the week.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

what's the model number? is it a dual voltage unit? what's the micron rating of the filter bags?

if it's a 50-850, they are usually 1.5 hp.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

If it's 2 HP, it will be 240V and worth that price (IMHO). But the tightness of the bags will be important. Anything over 1 micron might not be tight enough for you (they wouldn't be for me), and replacement bags (or filter) will be costly.


----------



## Waterboy12 (Nov 4, 2012)

My mistake it's a 1.5hp unit. 850 CFM. 110v. Model is a 50-850.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

FYI, the 50-850 is a dual voltage motor, at least the one that i have is. mine came with a jet 2 micron cartridge filter for $150 from a fellow woodnetter. add a baffle (thien or cone type stand in) to the drum ring and it'll send more of the collected debris to the collection bag as opposed to the filter, helping to maintain suction for a much longer time. here's how i did mine:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40189


----------



## Waterboy12 (Nov 4, 2012)

toolguy1000 said:


> FYI, the 50-850 is a dual voltage motor, at least the one that i have is. mine came with a jet 2 micron cartridge filter for $150 from a fellow woodnetter. add a baffle (thien or cone type stand in) to the drum ring and it'll send more of the collected debris to the collection bag as opposed to the filter, helping to maintain suction for a much longer time. here's how i did mine: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40189


 The one I'm going to look at has cloth bags on the top and bottom. Is that better for filtration? He said the top bag is a 1 micron. And I like the frying pan idea. Very clever.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Generally speaking, filters are better because they have more surface area to use (allows more air flow). Having a filter typically allows the use of a plastic bag on the bottom making the cleaning process a lot easier. Trying to empty one of those cloth bags into a trash bag is a circus.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Keep in mind you can add a filter for under 150, and the thein baffle seems to be working much better in mine than the frying pan did....


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Very similar to my Jet. I would have thought that the SCFM would have been closer to 1100. (Just by looks) I may be wrong, but I didn't think that Delta sold 1 micron bags with their units. 

You can get really nice 1 micron bags from Penn State Industries. When I got mine the total cost was about $100. (Clamps included) Maybe 5 years ago.

Blasphemy here . . . . 

I put a trash can separator on my dust collector. Nothing fancy but it does the job. If I empty the bottom bag every six months it is a lot. The bottom bag contains little more than wood flour. I don't let the bottom bag fill much more than nine inches. Why, you ask? I'll answer with a question. "How much does a piece of wood, 9" thick and 20" in diameter weigh?" The actual number is not important but that much wood flour weighs almost as much and it is a heck of a lot. 

Before we go much further, a cyclone would do a better job of separating chafe from flour. A Thein gizmo would do a better job of separating chafe from flour. Almost any gizmo would do a better job of separating chafe from flour. 

The only reason I empty the bottom bag every six months is that if I wait longer, the bag would be too heavy.


----------

